# how to replace the fiber opitics on a truglo sight pin



## ParkerBow (Dec 4, 2006)

What kind of truglo? The one I have the fibers are wrapped and protected by a plastic guard. Just remove the guard and replace


----------



## Krypt Keeper (Oct 10, 2007)

My truglo has them laid out in a bundle together running along the side of the sight between the riser. 

Take your broken fiber and practice on it heating it to make it ball over. Don't apply direct heat to the fiber or it will melt too much. Use a heat source I prefer a pen torch as the flame isn't waving. Slightly get the end to ball from the heat. Then the unheated fiber end and run it through the hole in the sight pin to the other end thats balled.


----------



## Deer Eliminator (Jan 21, 2010)

The easiest way would be to post a pic. At least with a pic it would help us to be able to help you better. 

Hutch


----------



## buckhead (Apr 7, 2006)

I have one of the cheaper Tru Glo sights. Not sure what model but it was about $50. I have broken the fiber optics twice and both time i just loosened everything up and pulled on the fiber. It came out enough to push it through the hole in the pin. You just melt the end with something hot and your all set.

Mine must break from setting the bow down on the ground face down. Not alot of protection for the pins when you do that.


----------



## indiana chunkie (Sep 28, 2010)

yea the bow is my little brothers its not the wrapped but its kind like these but the two dots are connected as one strand i also have the same sights on my bow as well i will try to get pics soon but here ones that are kinda like em i gotta find some optic material
http://www.truglo.com/IW_Products.m4p.pvx?;MULTI_ITEM_SUBMIT


----------



## indiana chunkie (Sep 28, 2010)

couldnt get the link to work but it looks like tru glo pro pins


----------



## Deer Eliminator (Jan 21, 2010)

Here is 2 links to some good places to buy some fiberoptics. Some have tips on how to install.
http://www.fiberopticproducts.com/Flourescent.htm 
http://www.scottandsonarchery.com/brightfiber.html 

Hutch


----------



## indiana chunkie (Sep 28, 2010)

thanks a bunch now i just gotta figure out how to find the size or buy a multipack and ill be set


----------



## Deer Eliminator (Jan 21, 2010)

indiana chunkie said:


> thanks a bunch now i just gotta figure out how to find the size or buy a multipack and ill be set


Most are .19. Do you know the model number of the Tru-glo
Remember all you need to do is take a regular screw driver, heat the end (I use the gas range) touch the end of the fiber optic. It will ball up and that is it. It doesn't need a big ball, just enough to not pull through. Then route it to where it goes.


Hutch


----------



## Dextreme (Jul 7, 2005)

I read on here on a old post where someone recommended creating the ball with a hot finish nail. I tried it and it worked well. 

I just poked about 1/8" of the fiber though the the pin and touched the hot finish nail to it.


----------



## elkhunter2900 (May 7, 2010)

indiana chunkie said:


> ok i have a tru glo sight that the optics broke how do i put new fiber optics into the pin? any ideas?


If it is a Micro Adjust sight, call them they will give you a Return Authorization # and replace the entire site for free.


----------



## bhuntin (Jun 19, 2009)

I have three apex sights, and they are less than three years old. Every one of them either has stripped bolts, or broken fibers!One of them costed 150.00 and the other two were 60.00. Do you think they will replace them?


----------

